# 1up USA Quick Rack



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

I bought this rack a few months ago and have been using it quite a bit and thought I would pass on some pics and my thoughts.

Here is the website: https://www.1upusa.com/1upusarackhome.htm

First, it is a bit spendy at $299 for a rack the just holds one bike . But I am really liking the fact that I can have a rack that just holds one bike and is really compact and light and stays out of the way. You can add additional mounts for additional bikes, each one bolting onto the existing rack(its an additional $199 per add-on). The tray arms also fold up when not mounted to the car, so storing it is really easy.

*Mounting to car* - this thing is the easiest thing to put on and take off (although b/c it is compact, I mostly leave it on). It is light weight (15lbs), very compact, and the mechanism for tightening it on your hitch is really quick and easy to use--no cotter pin or bolt passing through the hitch, no reaching under the rear bumper to bolt the thing on, and it is pretty much theft proof (you just need to be sure not to lose the special hex wrench that fits the fixing nut). Since it doesn't rely on a bolt passing through a fixed hole, you can also fine tune the depth of its insertion into the hitch, and thus the distance from your rig. Again, with just the single rack, I can open my rear car door even when it is folded up, and my dog has no problem jumping over it getting in and getting out.

*Use w/o bike* - this thing has 3 positions (see below), vertical, partially down, and horizontal. I'm not sure about the purpose of the partially down setting, but I guess it can accommodate more vehicles that way. The mechanism does take some force to release and then move, but it is smooth and seems very secure. It does not drop below the horizontal position







*Use w/bike* - stupidly easy: lift lever on arm and open the arm...repeat for the other arm...set bike in tray and close the arms on the tires. No ratchets or anything to thread through wheels, nothing touches the frame. Taking it off is just as simple: lift lever on one arm and open that arm...take bike out. While traveling my bike has always looked stable in the rear view mirror, even on rough roads.











*Weaknesses* - the only weaknesses I can think of are the price, and what seems like the potential wear of the tray rails and the locking mechanism for the arms, which clamp down on the rails and put little nicks in them when it does so. It seems like this could eventually lead to a bit of slippage. Time will tell on this speculation, but the warranty should cover it if anything goes wrong (and the company is around).

*Overall* - really great product so far...


----------



## solara (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, so 500 bucks to carry 2 bikes? I guess they're going for the low volume, high profitability business model.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

I'm liking this rack more and more. I really like the fact that I can fold it, take it off and throw it in the trunk while I'm riding. Their idea of a security hex bolt being any sort of 'security' isn't comforting but thats why I like fact that it's easily able to be thrown in the trunk. 

Being out of site is a good thing


----------



## fallzboater (Jan 18, 2004)

Erector set? The price isn't too bad, if you just need to carry one bike. Not a bad option.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have one of these and really like it. I often have to carry anywhere from 1-4 bikes. I don't like having 1 bike on a 4 bike rack. I also like to take the rack off the car when I'm not using it and this is super easy and quick.

I have kits to handle all 4 bikes. What worked really well is that you can buy non folding single piece trays and they have a kit so they can be added to a conventional roof top rack. I use mine like that on my BMW wagon that doesn't have a hitch (and the available ones are butt ugly). So the modularity increases both price and flexibilty - a decent tradeoff.

I think this is a great rack and I highly recommend it. Compared to the 80lb Thule T2 or yakima, this thing is a piece of cake to install, take off and store.

J.


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

Can you still open the hatch on your Fozy with the bike in place, or do you have to take the bike off before you can open the hatch?

I've got an 05 Legacy, that's the only thing holding me back from getting one.


----------



## teelow (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought one of these racks last summer. It's an engineering marvel - simple, effective, and will hold about any manner of bike. Unbelievably fast to mount to the car (with absolutely no wiggle in the hitch receiver). I can pull it off the shelf, mount it, and have the bike secured in about 30 seconds. You can expand it to carry up to 4 bikes, but you would have to take out a second mortgage to do this (I think it's $199 per extra bike). Despite the price, I love this rack.


----------



## boy1dr (Feb 27, 2006)

Has anyone compared this directly agains the Kuat NV? I've been considering the Kuat NV but recently saw this. I like the look of the Kuat but would prefer engineering and quality over looks. Anyone have any comments on the two?


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

solara said:


> Wow, so 500 bucks to carry 2 bikes? I guess they're going for the low volume, high profitability business model.


My jaw used to drop at the price as well. Then I got the latest issue of BIKE with the hitch rack reviews. Half the racks were $500+, and most carried no more then 2 bikes. I have a cheapy Yakima Stick-up right now. One of these days, when my wife is done with her doctorate, I'll aspire to greater things (like the 1-up).

Personally, I think the 1-Up is the best option for sedans and other smaller vehicles due to it's low profile and clean appearance. Putting a big Kuat or Thule on a smaller car is sort of comical. Save those big, burly racks for the SUV's and large trucks.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

I have been bouncing around all these racks. I currently have an old Allen hanging hitch mount on my pick up. I find it very, irritating, not hard, to use it with the mountain style bikes. then the rubber straps I bought after the plastic ones broke were expensive also and they marred the bike frame.
I was ready to pull trigger on Dakine pad. Simple and inexpensive. Then saw some posts about dented down tubes, wires almost rubbing through frame. Add to that if I went on trip and wanted to use my bed cover, I would still need a rack.
Down to 2- 1up and kuat. Basically same price for 2 bike setup. I really wanted the black 1 up, but that added $100.00 ... ouchy. I am wanting simple easy main reason getting something different to start with. Both these seem to fit the bill. Looking at amount of moving parts, I like the simple arms on the 1up, and no straps to deal with. I could care less about tilt thing, would like a less expensive feature.
Bottom line the 1up seems super simple and fast. Expensive beyond reason. I got a work bonus. Ordered the 1up an hour ago.


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

the really nice thing about the 1up... if you only need to carry one bike, you don't have to have the extra carrier mounted to your car! 

being aluminum it does flex a bit on the bumps.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

irv_usc said:


> the really nice thing about the 1up... if you only need to carry one bike, you don't have to have the extra carrier mounted to your car!
> 
> *being aluminum it does flex a bit on the bumps.*


Try steel for bouncing. Ever hear of "spring aluminum?"

J.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

steel has 3X the stiffness if aluminum, so you'd expect flex from aluminum more so than steel


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

wrong topic..moving to other 1up topic.


----------



## Thelonius71 (Jul 23, 2007)

How do you lock your bike on the 1-up?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

steadite said:


> steel has 3X the stiffness if aluminum, so you'd expect flex from aluminum more so than steel


Look at the wide bracket that holds the 1upUSA. It's a very substantial foundation for the rack. I don't find it springs much at all.

j.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Received mine on Friday, so typical 10 day shipping. really wanted to the black version but couldn't pony another $100 on top of the $500. Well, Super, Super simple mounting of the brackets and loading bikes. This is exactly what I expected for the money and from the design. It is why I chose this rack over all the others, the obvious simplicity and ease of loading without velcro straps around tires, and other nonsense.
Great for my first ride today. Solid.


----------



## chuckc1971 (Jul 31, 2002)

teelow said:


> You can expand it to carry up to 4 bikes...


I really want one of these, but the website indicates you can only carry up to 3 bikes, not 4.

"This 1 bike Add-On mounts to the 1 bike Hitch system or another Add-On for up to a 3 bike carrier."

Do you know something not on the website?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

This gets asked and asked again.

It's 3 bikes on a 1.25" hitch and 4 bikes on a 2" hitch. It's not the rack, it's the hitch capacity per spec. It's the tongue weight spec of the various hitch sizes.

http://www.1upusa.com/class_hitch.htm

They really ought to make this more prominent on the website.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

I ask 1upUSA this about 2 weeks ago and this is their official response.

"I saw on your website that the maximum bikes I can transport is three. Is three the max for 1 1/4" receiver and the 2" receiver can transport four bikes? I may need another add-on later to carry a total of four(4) bikes (or even 5 bikes) and just want to make sure it will work and safe to do so."


> Our rack will support 4 bikes. However it will sway quite a bit more with the 4th bike on which is why we do not recommend it.


----------



## chuckc1971 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sorry for asking a repeat question and thanks for answering.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

I never even saw an actual 2". I only saw what is 2" adapter plate standard on a 1.25" bar. Therefore even if you got the 2" it is still the 1.25". There is no difference. You are asking a lot out of one hitch, 5 bikes. What I would suggest is ..... Get a towable short flatbed trailer. That could haul 5 bikes and a cooler to boot ! The price would be close to same.
Brian


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

a 2" receiver has a higher load limit (tongue weight capacity) than does the 1.25". It depends on the hitch, the rack doesn't care and can hold 4 bikes either way.

J.


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

Ray66 said:


> I'm with Boy1dr ... *1UP vc Kuat NV or Sherpa *..... If only Kuat made a 1 Bike Tray, with their signature Bike Stand Clamp.
> 
> Comments ?


I'm curious about the same thing. Pretty much narrowed it down between the Kuat NV and the 1Up. This is mostly going to carry AM or FR/DH bikes. It's going on a WRX Wagon.

My main concern is with flex. I here the 1UP moves all over the place. Does anyone have experience with both a Kuat Sherpa or NV that can provide some feedback on which one is more stable?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

The 1upUSA does not move "all over the place." 

J.


----------



## d_wrek (Apr 16, 2009)

Silvestri said:


> Can you still open the hatch on your Fozy with the bike in place, or do you have to take the bike off before you can open the hatch?
> 
> I've got an 05 Legacy, that's the only thing holding me back from getting one.


I can open the hatch on my '10 Forester with the bike in place. The rack pivots down about 45 degrees and the hatch clears without a problem.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

michaeldorian said:


> I'm curious about the same thing. Pretty much narrowed it down between the Kuat NV and the 1Up. This is mostly going to carry AM or FR/DH bikes. It's going on a WRX Wagon.
> 
> My main concern is with flex. I here the 1UP moves all over the place. Does anyone have experience with both a Kuat Sherpa or NV that can provide some feedback on which one is more stable?


No experience with others. My bike does not move,sway, or anything that makes me think it will. My rack with one bike on my 2" receiver is rock solid. period.
Brian


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

1362 said:


> No experience with others. My bike does not move,sway, or anything that makes me think it will. My rack with one bike on my 2' receiver is rock solid. period.
> Brian


Same here! The 1up is quite solid :thumbsup:


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

Sweet. Just placed an order for the 2 bike version. I saw the Kuat on an Audi A4 and that thing just looked plain huge. Look like it belongs on SUV / Trucks and not sedans / hatchbacks.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

JohnJ80 said:


> The 1upUSA does not move "all over the place."
> 
> J.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

+1 for the granular modularity. I have the Kuat NV and LOVE IT, but it would be nice to have a 1 bike add-on for my 1.25 model. For Kuat it's two bike capacity or four.


----------



## IntenseJim (Aug 1, 2006)

Thelonius71 said:


> How do you lock your bike on the 1-up?


1UPUSA.com :: Security Options
Either with a cable and lock or these two small locks.

1UPUSA.com :: Wheel Lock

When one is positioned in each wheel, the two ends of the rack can't be moved unless someone cuts most of the spokes out of your wheels.

This rack is the bees knees. Wish I had purchased it years ago.
So simple to use; no movement in my 2" hitch.


----------

